# [SOLVED]Ipod Doesnt show my songs



## pierreisthebest

I was bored and I picked up my iPod touch wanting to listen to some music as I usually do. But to my surprise there was no music, i left it for awhile and then the only songs on my iPod were the ones I downloaded of iTunes from the actual iPod. I plugged in my iPod into my computer and I clicked on iTunes then clicked on the music category under my iPod and all my music is there, I was relived to find all my music until I found it still wasn't showing when I went on my iPod. 

Ipod Touch/ itunes details:

Capacity: 29.28 gig, advertised as 32
Software version: 4.3.1
I also manage my music on iTunes manually 

If there away to fix my iPod without restoring it ?

Thanks


----------



## pierreisthebest

Soz problem fixed


----------



## MudPuppy2015

pierreisthebest said:


> Soz problem fixed


What did you figure the problem was?


----------



## pierreisthebest

I don't know, but I think it was just a glitch. Anyways, I just looked at the iPod on the computer than played a song off the iPod. For some reason when I ejected the iPod, the songs were all back and working .


----------



## pierreisthebest

*Ipod help*

I assume you probably won't be able to help, but what's to lose. Well my iPod, when plugged in, cane up with a message saying " the contents of the iPod could not be read. Please visit the summary tab in the iPod and restore the iPod. This will return it too default factory settings" of cause doing this will remove Absolutely everything, which I definitely don't want. Any way I could fix this without removing everything. Thx


----------



## pierreisthebest

Oh and by the way, visit my previous thread [solved] iPod issues. 
For details


----------



## pierreisthebest

Sorry the name of the post was [solved] iPod won't show songs


----------



## Go The Power

I merged your two threads to make it easyier.

What version is your iPod running?

Try plugging it into iTunes and pressing update.


----------



## pierreisthebest

When I plug in the iPod, it doesn't even show the version, the only option is to restore. I'm pretty sure, no I'm certain it was the latest version. Should I try it on another computer, or another apple account?


----------



## Go The Power

Do you have all the music backed up?

You can try on another computer to see if you get the same result.

Do you have a another cable? or can you borrow one to see if it is the cable?


----------



## pierreisthebest

It's fixed now, it must of been the cord, caus when I tried a new one it worked perfectly, thx for your time


----------



## Go The Power

No worries :smile:


----------

